# Grapes for N. Wisconsin



## hannabarn (Feb 12, 2008)

I wonder what type of grapes will grow in Northern Wis where the soil is very sandy?


----------



## grapeman (Feb 12, 2008)

Very cold hardy ones! Actually what is your average low temperature for your location? You need a grape hardy enough to endure those temperatures. This really limits your choices. NorthernWinos can likely give you an idea of varieties able to withstand that areas temps.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 12, 2008)

We are in Zone 3 up here and are very limited as to what we can grow...We have the very-extremely hardy ones growing on wires and let them hang over winter...


Trying some Zone 4 varieties and grow them on a 8' long X 5' high cattle panel, those I lay down in winter and cover with straw.


Here is a little handbook you will find helpful. 


Growing Grapes in Wisconcin...Good for any Northern Grape Growers out there.


http://learningstore.uwex.edu/pdf/A1656.pdf


Good Luck!!!


----------



## pelican (Feb 12, 2008)

We grow Beta, and Valiant and we are on the edge of zone 3 and zone 4, and our soil is very sandy and although we amend like crazy it gets sandy again. These varieties seem to do well for us though they aren't really "wine" grapes.

I also have a list of cold hardy grape varieties that I picke dup at the MN State Fair a couple years ago, it references that it was adapted frm the MN Grape Growers Assoc. website, and on that site there is a similar list/chart at

http://mngrapes.org/?page_id=13

You might also contact your County Extension there in Wisconsin where you live, or one of the ag depts. at a wisconsin university might have some recommendations.

Good luck!


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Pelican and NW for the info. NW, I printed the handbook you posted for further study. We are in zone 3B very close to 3A so I guess I am limited the same as you are. What type of grape have you had success with?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 13, 2008)

I grow Valiant, Beta, King of the North.... Have made wine with Valiant and King of the North...with lots of additions it is quite drinkable....will try Beta next.


Also on the Red scale have grown Frontenac as of late.....No wine from them yet [only juice to add to other wine]...It is hardy to -30*F...living on the edge with that one...we have been to -27.9*F twice this winter....these I let hang on the wires and time will tell if they will truly survive and produce annually.


Neighbor has Worden and Beta has luck with them...his wine was a little foxy with both but good.


On the white side Hardy to -40 we have Louise Swenson, Prairie Star and Baltic Amber growing [young]....not enough grapes to make a batch with yet.


As for tender varieties growing on panels that get laid down in winter...have had great luck with Edelweiss [great for eating, planting more this year] Swenson Red [pink juice] These are hardy to -30 but I pamper them by laying them down. Both have produced well this way with the juice blendedin other wine. Have grown Canadice and Kay Grey with survival luck and small production...but will replace them with Edelweiss this year due to space.


Have tried a few other tender varieties, but over the years they have been replaced.


Hope this is helpful


----------

